# Cooling CPU with a mug



## powerup (Aug 17, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/060817/untitled2.jpg

Is this a good Idea? does anyone have a computer that they can test it on


----------



## bcracer220 (Aug 17, 2006)

uhhh what? that doesnt even make sense imo, what is the point of the mug? is there water in it? and are u trying to make a hot cup of boiling water for tea cuz theres no way for that water to be cooled???


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

powerup said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/060817/untitled2.jpg
> 
> Is this a good Idea?



Yes.


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 19, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!  What is that gonna do?  I see no way of making that even close to practical, never mind actually work.


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 19, 2006)

dont laugh at him, he is thinking of coolmods, i think it might work, for 1 min them get really hot but yeah, the water wont be cooled


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 19, 2006)

He asked if it wsa a good idea.  It is a great idea if you are looking to burn out your CPU in order to make room for a new one.  There would be no practical application to something like this.  If he wants to run Dry Ice, then get a proper copper/aluminum tube that can be insulated and made to work.  Otherwise, there is no possible/practical way to make this work.  It could not handle the cold of Dry Ice or the chemicals needed to run Dry Ice.  And if you were to pour LN2 into a mug, well, you may as well just use gas and a match.  There is no need to encourage this, it is a very bad idea.


----------



## OOTay (Aug 19, 2006)

no.


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

If you filled it full of LN2, then sure! You've got yourself a cheap LN2 container.  (not really, there would be various issues, including insulatoin problems. )


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

No IMO.


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 19, 2006)

All you would have if you put LN2 in a coffe mug was a ruined motherboard, CPU and whatever else the LN2 spilled on.  Besides, using LN2 is far too dangerous to take so lightly.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

b1lk1 said:


> All you would have if you put LN2 in a coffe mug was a ruined motherboard, CPU and whatever else the LN2 spilled on.  Besides, using LN2 is far too dangerous to take so lightly.



  Its some fun stuff!  

Although yeah, LN2 would probably shatter a normal mug..


But this idea is basically how a dry ice/LN2 tube works... Look on XS for ln2 benchies or mickymouse's mousepot.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Aug 19, 2006)

Only if you did the proper tubing and made it part of a water cooling system.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

C0mrad3 said:


> Only if you did the proper tubing and made it part of a water cooling system.



then its just a really crappy waterblock


----------



## C0mrad3 (Aug 20, 2006)

well duh the only point would be for looks and the humor that comes with having a freakin coffee mug cool your processor


----------



## magibeg (Aug 20, 2006)

what if you froze the water in the mug.... should buy you like 20 minutes of time


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 20, 2006)

hell no.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2006)

powerup said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/060817/untitled2.jpg
> 
> Is this a good Idea? does anyone have a computer that they can test it on



LMFAO


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

Huh? What? Eh?  Coffee mugs and dry Ice?


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 20, 2006)

It would be cool if we could put really long cords on our power switches so we could dump our pcs in liquid nitrogen and turn it on/off with an external kill switch


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 20, 2006)

ceramic doesn't conduct heat all that well. Thats why we use it for things like coffee cups and such.

What about an aluminum can? I've recently seen aluminum beer bottles with flat bottoms....


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 20, 2006)

uhh. no. like everyone else said.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> ceramic doesn't conduct heat all that well. Thats why we use it for things like coffee cups and such.
> 
> What about an aluminum can? I've recently seen aluminum beer bottles with flat bottoms....








*
Been done.

Been used.

Been improved upon.*


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> It would be cool if we could put really long cords on our power switches so we could dump our pcs in liquid nitrogen and turn it on/off with an external kill switch


 Or just modify an old refridgerator, and just put our rigs inside, put a window on the door of the fridge so we could look at the PC.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 20, 2006)

i cooled my old athlon xp with a cup of tea xD^^

i put the cup (which was made of alu) on my cpu with some thermal paste under it and filled the cup with water and closed it

that gave me a handmade watercooling with some nice temps XD


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

pentastar111 said:


> Or just modify an old refridgerator, and just put our rigs inside, put a window on the door of the fridge so we could look at the PC.




I actually used my mini fridge to cool my AXP for a while.. held temps to ~13C for about an hour, running passive 2ghz on an SLK-947U.

If you were to modify a fridge, you would have to put extra cooling on the condensor, and be careful about how often you run it, or else the compressor will struggle to keep up and die of overheating.





gR3iF said:


> i cooled my old athlon xp with a cup of tea xD^^
> 
> i put the cup (which was made of alu) on my cpu with some thermal paste under it and filled the cup with water and closed it
> 
> that gave me a handmade watercooling with some nice temps XD



for about 3 minutes


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

WTF!!! You guy's are absolutely nuts!


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I actually used my mini fridge to cool my AXP for a while.. held temps to ~13C for about an hour, running passive 2ghz on an SLK-947U.
> 
> If you were to modify a fridge, you would have to put extra cooling on the condensor, and be careful about how often you run it, or else the compressor will struggle to keep up and die of overheating.
> 
> ...


  Hmmm....Now THAT  is enteresting. but what of the possibility of condensation build up "inside" of the PC?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

pentastar111 said:


> Hmmm....Now THAT  is enteresting. but what of the possibility of condensation build up "inside" of the PC?




as long as the fridge is sealed, you shouldn't have any big enough condensation concerns.

However, often opening it to check will. Unless you live right by the ocean in florida.. ymmv

Im in dry ohio where condensation isnt much of a problem. 

EDIT: Speaking of which, having just ordered teh stuff for my watercooling, you can be sure to see a resevoir in my minifridge soon


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> as long as the fridge is sealed, you shouldn't have any big enough condensation concerns.
> 
> However, often opening it to check will. Unless you live right by the ocean in florida.. ymmv
> 
> ...


 Stop it. Now you've got me looking at my poor little mini-fridge. LOL. But seriously the resevoir "inside the fridge" idea sounds like a damn good one. Send me directions, if you would be sooooo kind, when that's complete.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

ok using a fridge wont work but how bout a full house ac unit lets see a lowly processor kill the condensor in that


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ok using a fridge wont work but how bout a full house ac unit lets see a lowly processor kill the condensor in that


Thermostat based 2500btu a/c it probably could kill it.

However 5kbtu+ (most common) are easily capable of handling it, but wont reach quite the temperatures a fridge does unless you seal off the airflow inside of a container with it.




pentastar111 said:


> Stop it. Now you've got me looking at my poor little mini-fridge. LOL. But seriously the resevoir "inside the fridge" idea sounds like a damn good one. Send me directions, if you would be sooooo kind, when that's complete.




I'll probably add it to the case gallery


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

that and mod the holy hell out of it till it is basically a phase chagne setup  man that would be tight phase change off a 5kbtu ac would almost freeze the cpu if you set it up right


----------



## EnglishLion (Aug 20, 2006)

Some of the labs I visit as part of my job have plenty of electronic equipment in 4C cold rooms.  They have no problems with condensation as long as power remains switched on at all times, the heat from the circuits is enought to prevent it.

I'd love to have a go overclocking a PC in such a room!


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> that and mod the holy hell out of it till it is basically a phase chagne setup  man that would be tight phase change off a 5kbtu ac would almost freeze the cpu if you set it up right


 Only rpoblem I'm stuck on is the condensation issue. i noticed that with drastic temp differences(we'll use a typical split system central air unit for example) the cold side is ALWAYS sweating the return well that's always burning hot. Theoretically the same would happen with the water-cooled solutions weve just discussed. I'm just thinking that the whole room would have to equal the temp inside the fridge(even with the just the resevoir mounted inside it) in order to avoid the disasterous build up of condensation. Hmmm........puzzling


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> that and mod the holy hell out of it till it is basically a phase chagne setup  man that would be tight phase change off a 5kbtu ac would almost freeze the cpu if you set it up right




"almost" freeze your cpu? try -40 to -50C single stage, -60 to -80C autocascade or dual stage, and -120C triple stage  




pentastar111 said:


> Only rpoblem I'm stuck on is the condensation issue. i noticed that with drastic temp differences(we'll use a typical split system central air unit for example) the cold side is ALWAYS sweating the return well that's always burning hot. Theoretically the same would happen with the water-cooled solutions weve just discussed. I'm just thinking that the whole room would have to equal the temp inside the fridge(even with the just the resevoir mounted inside it) in order to avoid the disasterous build up of condensation. Hmmm........puzzling



Insulation is your friend.


----------



## pentastar111 (Aug 20, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> "almost" freeze your cpu? try -40 to -50C single stage, -60 to -80C autocascade or dual stage, and -120C triple stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Understandable but, condensation will still build and it has to go somewhere. I'm thinking you'd have to place the case horizontally with the CPU facing the ground so that the condensation would follow gravity and not have a chance to drip on the electronics


----------



## Nitro-Max (Sep 13, 2006)

i like my cup of tea hot


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 14, 2006)

DONT EVER PUT UR RES IN THE FRIDGE
it will face an early death
wont work at all...
fridges are built to cool to a certain temp, and keep it there, its not meant to carry load for a long time, it will overheat and die
when fridges are built, the builders arnt expecting for u to put 300watts of heat load on it every second its alive...
now if ur using a full-blown freezer, thats different, but then u face freezing... if the comp is off :shadedshu 
not ever going to work
a full-blown fridge wont even be able to carry that much load
many superclocked comps will even make a single stage phase go close to positive... and think about this, its basically a huge freezer for ur cpu


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> DONT EVER PUT UR RES IN THE FRIDGE
> it will face an early death
> wont work at all...
> fridges are built to cool to a certain temp, and keep it there, its not meant to carry load for a long time, it will overheat and die
> ...



all you have to do is fill said freezer w/ bags of frozen ice to help stop the transition from neg degrees to pos
and then pull it out when your done so it doesnt freeze


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> all you have to do is fill said freezer w/ bags of frozen ice to help stop the transition from neg degrees to pos
> and then pull it out when your done so it doesnt freeze


huh?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 14, 2006)

haha i just wish i had watercooling for this winter. i could run a dualpump and have the rad out the window in michigan -10. that would make fore some nice temps.


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 14, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> haha i just wish i had watercooling for this winter. i could run a dualpump and have the rad out the window in michigan -10. that would make fore some nice temps.



now, the only problem u have there is finding a way to mount the rad... lol


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 14, 2006)

i want to put some rads in a freezer  ... and id use a liquid that doesnt freeze (just thought about the freezing factor for a sec and decided to think outside the cheaper h20 box)


----------



## Frogger (Sep 14, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> EDIT: Speaking of which, having just ordered teh stuff for my watercooling, you can be sure to see a resevoir in my minifridge soon



A thought on the resevior for your fridge  _THE ICE BUCKET_ building this for the kid next door


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 14, 2006)

Frogger said:


> A thought on the resevior for your fridge  _THE ICE BUCKET_ building this for the kid next door



u bo what???
i have an idea
use coolant!!!
wow... i cant believe that slipped my mind
coolant can stay anti-freeze for under -9c and most peoples fridges are about -2c


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 14, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> u bo what???
> i have an idea
> use coolant!!!
> wow... i cant believe that slipped my mind
> coolant can stay anti-freeze for under -9c and most peoples fridges are about -2c



You have to when it gets around freezing temperatures anyways  


However, I was thinking more of a metal pan like design... to assist in cooling inside the fridge  

I may be building this in a week or so.. as I have all the parts for my water loop.. now I just need time and some dremel bits... and a resevoir tank...


----------



## Frogger (Sep 14, 2006)

HE want me to put a UV light [round] under it so it can be reactive to the coolant thus the clear plastic ... i assume he intends to place it on top of his work space for show i alrady built a double wide rad [120x2] for him ....


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 14, 2006)

i still think a mini freezer is a best bet


----------



## pentastar111 (Sep 14, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> i still think a mini freezer is a best bet


  These are fantastic ideas in theory but the matter of condensation still has to be addressed!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 14, 2006)

pentastar111 said:


> These are fantastic ideas in theory but the matter of condensation still has to be addressed!



It has been and has been proved to be a nonissue.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 14, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> However, I was thinking more of a metal pan like design... to assist in cooling inside the fridge
> 
> I may be building this in a week or so.. as I have all the parts for my water loop.. now I just need time and some dremel bits... and a resevoir tank...



"metal pan like design" so some thing like this  sealed  with fill hole & in/out tubes... would you insert a baffle inside to slow down the flow from inlet to outlet??


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 14, 2006)

Frogger said:


> "metal pan like design" so some thing like this  sealed  with fill hole & in/out tubes... would you insert a baffle inside to slow down the flow from inlet to outlet??



Shouldnt need to slow any flow... if it were faster out then in, it would make a suction effect and pull more water through the pump side, wouldn't it?

However yeah that tin looks great actually  

You a mechanic?


----------



## trog100 (Sep 14, 2006)

zalman make a huge two foot tall thing that sits outside the case that kinda works like that.. totally silent cooling is what its about.. tis a big mug thow.. he he

trog


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 14, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> then its just a really crappy waterblock



lol


----------



## Frogger (Sep 14, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Shouldnt need to slow any flow... if it were faster out then in, it would make a suction effect and pull more water through the pump side, wouldn't it?
> 
> However yeah that tin looks great actually
> 
> You a mechanic?



  no just a jack of all trades {Mensa member} the reason for the baffle would be to direct flow around the box rather than allowing a strait intermix of hot/cold flow [see pic] flow around baffle allows for cooling before coollant can leave the res


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> huh?



its simple if the freezer is full of ice all around the comp than the freezer isnt as strained as when the comp is all on its own cause the ice absorbs the heat energy and melts then refreezes


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 15, 2006)

cdawall said:


> its simple if the freezer is full of ice all around the comp than the freezer isnt as strained as when the comp is all on its own cause the ice absorbs the heat energy and melts then refreezes


all in all a jacked up idea...
man if u spend the money for a freezer... i would think u have enough money to get phase change


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 15, 2006)

Frogger said:


> no just a jack of all trades {Mensa member} the reason for the baffle would be to direct flow around the box rather than allowing a strait intermix of hot/cold flow [see pic] flow around baffle allows for cooling before coollant can leave the res



Assuming it needs cooling..

a 2.5 gallon resevoir on a 65w cpu can go over 20 hours before noticing an extensive temperature difference


----------



## stordoff (Sep 15, 2006)

Condensation shouldnt be a problem, I know someone 7 PC's in a chest frezer, making a grid processing network


----------

